# found paddle on bridges poudre



## Jhit (May 31, 2005)

send me a email with the description of yo pizzle. A couple of us have been fondling it, but if its yours you can get it back.


----------



## Dnewsom23 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Kayak paddle*

Lost my kayak paddle yesterday at first bridge on bridges run on Poudre. It is an Oru kayak white paddles on black rod that disconnect. Please call me at 970-493-1257 or after 9:30 tomorrow at 303-618-8987. 
Thanks so much David


----------



## Dnewsom23 (Aug 24, 2016)

*found kayak paddle*

I here you found a kayak paddle and I am hoping it is mine. I lost it on the Poudre at Gray Rock Bridge on Monday. You have been contacted by Rocky Mountain Adventures and my wife at [email protected]. It is a white paddle with a black rod and white paddles with oru kayak written on the paddles. 

The paddle is very important to me. I will pay a reward if you have found it. We are home now. My name is Dave Newsom. We stay at Glacer View 50% of the time and would be so happy to come pick it up next week.

Please contact me at the following:

303-693-0564 home
303-618-8987 cell

or

303-881-9665 wife cell

Thank you so much!

Dave Newsom


----------



## Dnewsom23 (Aug 24, 2016)

So sorry, the print on the paddle is orange probably!
Just looked at my Kayak and the print is orange not blue.
Please respond, the kayak was my 45th wedding anniversity gift from my wife.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Dnewsom23 (Aug 24, 2016)

*lost paddle on Poudre*

Please let me know if the paddle you found on Bridges Run on Poudre is my Oru Paddle or not. Reward $$. Thank you so much. Would appreciate a reply. Very important to us. David and Alice 303-618-8987


----------

